# How did you get interested in MMA?



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was talking to my girlfriend about MMA and how much I love it. That got me thinking how did i get interested into MMA

I actually got involved with it when i was feeling really bummed about something and i decided to go out to the bar and Lesnar v.s. Mir 1 was on and i had remembered he was getting into MMA and i used to be a huge fan of WWF/E and i stayed and watched, I fell in love, haha.

*So what got you interested?*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd seen some random fight from cage rage or some other org on Extreme sports in the UK and googled it. Read up on the UFC and bought a few DVDs. As soon as I saw Chuck beat up Tito I was absolutley hooked. 

I haven't missed a live UFC event since Randy destroyed Tim Sylvia from then on


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Chuck vs Shogun

I had always heard about Chuck and at the time UFC was just getting bigger, I watched it with my buddys and we were all watching it as casual viewers, first time UFC viewers and everyone was like OMG chuck is going to destroy this dude.

And I was like guys I dont know I got a feeling this shogun guy will win...

BOOM KO. Been hooked since and have not missed a UFC since either.

P.S Shogun is my fav fighter  Prob has a lot to do with that fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

It was an overnight thing for me, have always been a big fan of certain sports, Huge Arsenal fan when it comes to football,always liked F1 and enjoyed boxing, used to watch a few PPV's with some mates years ago when the likes of Tyson, Lewis or Calzaghe was fighting.

But I had never really heard of MMA until I was drinking one new years time a couple of years back round a mates with a few friends, and UFC 79 was on that night so we all chipped in and ordered it on PPV, that was it became a huge instant fan overnight, have seen every event since, and even a lot of the older ones.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

I started watching TKO canadian leauge in around 03 and started liking GSP. He has been my favourite ever since. its been funny to go from feeling like the only person talking about him to him being one of the most famous mma guys on the planet.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

About 5 years ago, I was watching the 1st season of TUF, and asked my taekwondo teacher to explain WTF they were doing. His explanation made me more and more curious, then I watched the rest of the season, then I watched a bunch of Pride fights (reruns on Ion) before Pride went under. I also watched UFC Unleashed every chance I got.

My taekwondo teacher already included boxing technique in virtually every class, but the other disciplines involved attracted me greatly. I now take judo once a week, karate 3 times a week, and MMA combination class 2-3 times a week.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I come from a large family with thick Irish heritage, BrianR*Clover* is my real name. If you didn't box in my family, you were pretty much singled out as the sissy. I started boxing at 10 and switched over to kickboxing at 16. By 18 I was bored with both and started training BJJ, one thing led to another I had my first cage fight about a year later. For the 16 sanctioned fights I had, I stuck to my main discipline as a kickboxer as my bread and butter... but loved the general mix of the sport, so I of course became a fan. I've been out of it for years now but have started training Muay Thai in what little free time I have just for fun and exercise.

Greatest sport in the world.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightning Fist (Feb 3, 2010)

Started boxing, turned into Krav Maga, then Oyama Karate. Then Jeet Kune Do, then I rolled into MMA.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

When i was a kid i was REALLY into Karate and Bruce Lee movies like Enter The Dragon being my favorite! SO i did some Karate classes for like 5 years

Then my Brother who is a Big wrestler got me into wrestling because in Karate your ground game is your weakness, so i wanted to really get good at it,

And then my brother got into MMA, and started teaching me grappling and some striking tapes he was using.

Then my couch showed me some Fedor fights in Pride, and he was always talking about this Big Crazy Russian, so i started watching A LOT of Pride and got supper into it, then i got into UFC....

But i haven't really started watching UFC until years of wrestling, so i've been watching MMA constantly about 6 years ago


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Watching Forrest vs. Bonnar while in my University dorms.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

My brother used to watch the early UFC events and liked it, then later I saw Liddell an Couture go at it. I had a friend of mine burn me copies since he was stealing satellite and i was hooked. Now my brother and I buy every UFC event. We haven't missed one in about 3 years I think.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I caught an episode of the Tapout reality show. The featured fighter was was a student of Jeff Curran's, and I later caught a replay of his fight with Faber. After that I was hooked.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Saw Frye Vs Takayama on youtube. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Was a pro-wrestling kid. WWF No Mercy for n64 is prettymuch exagerrated MMA, and I played that game more than any other game in my life growing up. So it was just a natural progression as a growing boy. 

I hated MMA when I used to see clips of the first UFCs. But I loved wrestling.

I think Ken Shamrock got me to switch over eventually.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I got into the whole MMA stuff when Cesar Gracie presented me my Black Belt roud so proud: :thumb02:

And I tell you what guys, you don't get a Cesar Gracie Black Belt just by trying..you gotta have to work your ass off


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Was a pro-wrestling kid. WWF No Mercy for n64 is prettymuch exagerrated MMA, and I played that game more than any other game in my life growing up. So it was just a natural progression as a growing boy.


Man I played the crap out of that and WWF Wrestlemania 2000! I was also a pro wrestling fan and I kind of just moved onto MMA!


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

started tae kwon do when i was about 9, then after 5 years the instructor retired and one of his students who happened to be a really good boxer took over, and implemented that into my game...then about 3 years ago a brown belt from brazil moved here and had been teaching me ground game in exchange for standup help, and i've just recently picked up krav maga, and been training on and off with a friend on mine in muay thai for a couple years....learned about the actual sport of mma about the time the guy from brazil moved in...i still need to pick up wrestling mine is eh.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i used to be a huge wwe/wwf back when it was good from the 90s to the 00s.

i got into mma at chuck vs tito 1

i thought it was cool that ACTUAL fighting was going on, and boy it was awesome


----------



## TheProdigy90 (May 3, 2010)

i was over in my friends house, and his big brother was watching tito vs forrest 1.. and i was hooked from then...:thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

In like 98 or 99 There was a news story about some "dangerous" underground fighting clubs and they talked about the tapes being available at blockbuster, so I went looking. I rented all two or three of the UFC videos they had and I loved them. I wasnt really a fan of BJJ at the time and I refered to it as "holding"

I kind of lost interest in it until around 2003 when I saw Tito smack talking Shamrock on "best damn sports show".I was hooked for good.

So thank you Tito :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I actually worked in reverse, most people get into BJJ or some kind of martial art because they like MMA.

When I was in high school I was looking for something to help keep me in shape when I wasn't playing a sport. I started taking kick boxing classes, then Muay Thai. The guys in those classes used to always talk about MMA, so I started watching.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Was a longtime boxing fan and got completely burned out by all the lame-ass PPVs that I paid for to wade through bad undercard fights and then see disappointing main events. Plus Don King and the ABC crap type of different "title" holders and shady match making.

Starting watching some K-1 events and Michael McDonald impressed me with his style. Then started getting into Pride reruns on Fox that were showing and UFC events and some of the fighters.

With the complete package of seeing fighters with different skill sets that were evolving into complete skill sets because the sport and the fighters involved demanded it led me to totally get hooked. Anytime you see a sport and the ones who compete at it and how they grow into the best well-rounded athletes that can always improve and evolve into a more complete competitor gets my respect and interest.

I completely dig seeing how so many different styles of fighting can interact and create unique results depending on how the fighters utilize them and implement their will, skills, various strengths and weakenessess into a gameplan to win a fight.

This sport is still evolving, the athletes coming into it are getting better and better, their skill sets are becoming more complete and well-rounded and when those forces collide it can be amazing to witness. It's just getting starting and I'm just happy to get to be there to see it all unfold. 


Yes the judging still sucks but hopefully that will eventually evolve as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Well my dad and uncle were always in martial arts, and boxing, then my older brothers got into it, and then so did I. I have been around watching the UFC since 1993 with them they would be watching the fights, and I would be playing barbies.. I didn't really get super into it till about 4 years ago.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a friend that had one of those ppv boxes back in the day(when I was like ten or so), we used to always watch whatever was on ppv back then. Just so happened to see some of the old UFC's. Kinda lost track of it, started watching it all the time again my junior or senior year of high school.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Caught an episode of the Tapout show that had Jeff Curran on it. Later I caught the Curran/Faber fight while flipping through channels, said "what the hell" and decided to watch. Nothing like a Urijah Faber fight to get someone interested in MMA :thumb02:

Heh, just looked through this thread and realized I'd already posted in it earlier. If a mod sees this, please delete this reply.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

My dad's friend when i was a kid was really into it. and whenever he visited he brought movies of fights and stuff. Since that ive been a fan.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

My father kicked the shit out of me as a kid. I was always getting into fights and started channeling my energies through boxing, wrestling in high school and then kickboxing. I remember watching ken shamrock vs tito ortiz 1, i think that may have been my first fight knowing what i was watching. before that i had seen vitor belfort vs tank.

I thought it was great and just naturally fell in love with it.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess I was always into fighting and war stuff. Watched pro wrestling as a kid/teen, obviously knowing it was fake but that it incorporated exaggerated real techniques. 

I was aware of the UFC and MMA through general osmosis of the media, it just seemed to make sense to me that the niche of 'real fighting with few rules' should be filled eventually and that I would like it because it would be real and awesome. I only really got into it as the availability of MMA rose, but I remember watching like 1 hour 'unleashed' shows on TSN at 1 am whenever it was randomly on, thinking that armbars and stuff were really cool to see.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I was raised in a boxing household. My dad was a boxing freak, he knew an ungodly amount about the sport. He later taught me to box and I had a few fights in the mid to late 90's. 

We watched a lot of fights together when I was a kid and I always asked the question. 

How would (name fighter) do against Bruce Lee? His answer is that a boxer would kill Bruce Lee in a boxing match. Which surprised and shocked me as a child. 

Fast forward a few year to 1997 and I saw UFC 1 on VHS at a friends house. I liked it a bit but it was kinda crazy and this little guy Gracie was making everybody look like pussies. So I didnt think much of it. 

Then in the early 2000's I saw Wanderlai Silva fight a few times in PRIDE and it was all MMA on the brain since then.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

They were kind enough to hold ufc1 on my 32nd birthday. My girl friend at the time ordered the ppv as part of my "birthday package". She was so pissed off. I ignored her and her nighty until the show was over. I was in shock and mesmerized by royce gracie. I didn't get any more birthday presents that night (didn't care I taped the show) but I was hooked instantly. Didn't start training till 6 years later at the tender young age of 38 when I discovered that my small town had a school with strong on going ties to people like Pat millitich, Joe lewis, and Renzo gracie. I got to train with some real guys. I gave it up at 43 when the fun of getting the crap beat out of me by guys half my age became out weighed by the agony of going to work the next day. you young guys really don't understand.... Randy Couture is a SUPER HERO. 

anyway I fell in love the first time I saw it. I can't remember the last time I watched a football game and I'm pretty sure I've paid for at least one of Dana' cars.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I still watch college football in hopes of figuring out WTH is going on.

I'll be 41 in 9 days, and damn right Randy Couture is a superhero. If I'm not mistaken he won his first title at the age of 35.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I still watch college football in hopes of figuring out WTH is going on.
> 
> I'll be 41 in 9 days, and damn right Randy Couture is a superhero. If I'm not mistaken he won his first title at the age of 35.


ill be 25 in 10 days!

I got into MMA basically by accident i guess... I never really watched much of the UFC fights on PPV because 1. my parents weren't paying for them. 2. I was broke as hell and couldn't afford them. 3. my friends didn't really care for it at all.

I had seen some of the fights, and was always interested and after wrestling in highschool I wanted to try to grapple again and found Reality Self Defense (now known as Lauzon MMA) they did wrestling/submission grappling along with MMA boxing and Kickboxing. I started with just the Submission Grappling, then decided to do the boxing and kickboxing and I was hooked. A year and a half later I had my first Ammy fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It was when I heard that this guy would make the jump to MMA.



Spoiler: bla?















I guess I'm too stupid for spoiler tags...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I was watching german tv and there was a documentary about free fight or whatever they called it.. fighting with no rules they said(or with few)..

Mirko Cro Cop also was doing K1 together with Branko Cikatic(who was retiring) and that was how i found stuff out about K1 and MMA later on.. 

So Mirko is the one to blame.. and when people think i am defending him a bit too much.. hes the one who got me into watching this.. if ya get my drift..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw Even Tanner win the tittle in 2005 and have been hooked ever since.

God bless Bravo (tv channel that used to show UFC for free in the UK)


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Tito, sadly enough. I don't even like the guy now, but he's what started it for me. I was shocked when he got beat by Chuck, because I was still a casual at that point, because UFC had been mostly PPVs.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Just before UFC 76, the Pro-Wrestling News site was running some stories on Chuck Lidells partying ways. For some reason i read into them and really started disliking this Lidell guy.

So a couple of days after the PPV there's a news article on the results and i decide to look at them, it was written by a guy who had never seen MMA before and it was excellent writing, he got me hooked and i had to see this UFC 76 thing.

I downloaded the event at the torrents site i used to download WWE PPV's and TV shows from (we get WWE PPVs and TV on free tv here in chile but in about 3 month delay around that time and with ad-breaks, i preffered the international version over the spanish one)

I was totally hooked on UFC, i looked arround on how to watch in chile but all i could fine was the Ultimate Fighter show (like 7 seasons behind) and the occasional Ultimate Fight Classics. So i kept downloading every UFC, suddenly i discovered MMA as a whole and started downloading every major MMA event, UFC, DREAM, EliteXC, Strikeforce, WEC.

In an ideal scenario i would get my friends together, get them into the sport and buy PPVs together but since that's not a possibility i just steal, oh well i guess i give back to MMA by spreading the word, maybe one day Chile will be a market the UFC will be interested in.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I got into it during the whole Tito/Ken Shamrock feud. I was a delusional fool who thought Ken would submit him. -_-


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

For me it was shows on tv that I would see. Fight science, human weapon, sport science and all that jazz. I eventually made my way to youtube and started watching my man Fedor. Kept on watching Pride fights even though it was defunct by that time and eventually expanded to the UFC, Affliction, Dream, etc.

Guess thats why Im kinda partial to Fedor and Pride fighters in general. Its what got me started


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Me and a bunch of drinking buddies decided to buy UFC 4 on PPV. I think this was the first time watching MMA for most of us. We loved it until the last match between Gracie and Severn. We were all ignorant and found that match terribly disappointing, what with these grown men just rolling on the ground and such. I think we were all expecting stand up toughman fights or something.

I didn't really get interested again until around the time freaking Tank Abbott was the rage. Anyway, I've only been seriously into it since TUF got me to start watching and following MMA seriously.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

FrodoFraggins said:


> Me and a bunch of drinking buddies decided to buy UFC 4 on PPV. I think this was the first time watching MMA for most of us. We loved it until the last match between Gracie and Severn. We were all ignorant and found that match terribly disappointing, what with these grown men just rolling on the ground and such. I think we were all expecting stand up toughman fights or something.
> 
> I didn't really get interested again until around the time freaking Tank Abbott was the rage. Anyway, I've only been seriously into it since TUF got me to start watching and following MMA seriously.


Which TUF season?


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

okay long,long story but it might interest you

there will most likely be some grammer errors and shit but it's 3:00 in the morning where i am so i don't care

much like other people on here i was into all the kung fu movies and pro-wrestling growing up, i also loved the WWE games and pretty much any fighting game which lead us looking for a new game at the local video shop because we had played every other one to death, so we than came across the pride fc game which had ken shamrock on the cover who we knew from the WWF so we hired it out and the only people i can remember from it was off course ken, and don frye because we thought that the moustache made him look alot like saddame so thats who i would pick for the reason that i thought it was hilarious (i was around twelve or thirteen)

anyway i would hammerfist my way to countless victory's while proclaiming i was the dictator and we soon got bored, returned it the next day and never hired it again, now i don't know where i saw the UFC, but i knew of tito for some reason, so yeah i was watching that jet li movie cradle 2 the grave and there he was, tito! i remember thinking to myself "where do i know him from"?

so about a year later i was watching the DVD of wrestlemania 19 and guess who showed up on the screen TITO! i think it was when he was still champion aswell but so on, another year or so later i hear my friend talking about these martial art fighters, fighting each other and he was talking about how he loved how the boxers would get owned by the grappelling guys (he was a judo guy) and i remember thinking to my self "bullshit". so i started to get more interested when i would go to my video store i would see the DVD's of the UFC but i would never hire them out, even though everytime i would go there i would always look but never hire them until a few years later.

so by this time i'm out of school and just hanging around with my cousin and the boys, so yeah the friends place we where at was right behind the video shop and they had a sesh and i bought a case so we decided to hire out a few DVD's and just kick back, we went into the video shop and i just went "**** it im gonna hire out that "cagefighting stuff" so we hire that out along with felony fights(fucked up shit) and it was ufc 64 we put it in cracked a can each and sat back, the intro kicked in and we where blown away but than the fights start and we were not impressed, everything died down (i looked at the card on wikipedia, jon fitch and yushin okami where fighting lol no wonder)

so we skipped some fights until florian vs sherk and i was thinking "holy shit that little guy looks like a mini brock lesnar" but once again we where let down until kenny cut sherk with his elbow and my cousin started freaking out over the blood and me as well, so that got us into it a bit more but not much and than came anderson vs franklin, holyshit that was crazy, the first time i saw what anderson did to him andthat knee that broke riches nose was fucked.

after that i became more interested in giving it a go and try to get used to grappelling but it wasn't until we found out that someone was making the switch can you guess who? thats right brock lesnar (my brothers still got the mens fitness or i think it might be a muscle & fitness mag that had the interview with brock where he says "i just go where the money is") was coming into the ufc and it came quick, (probably because i was drunk every day) it was the dvd and i watched some of the fights before skipping to brock vs mir, i immediately hated frank murr because of his comments i already knew he won though because my brother told me, but goddamn it was awesome and kinda weird to see brock actually fighting and hitting someone instead of acting. 

so than i watched the nog fight and was thinking what the hell just happened when nog subbed sylvia after getting his ass kicked it was weird to see these grappelling moves that resemble something you would see in the WWE actually doing stuff in real life (and on a side note: when i saw nog on the cover i thought he was some old mexican fighter and straight away i wanted him to beat this other red neck looking guy, im not mexican but i never want to see some red neck looking guy win a fight)

a few days later my brother and friend tell me about this rampage guy so i decided to go down to the video shop and hire out some more dvd's which was UFC 71 and 67 loved page straight away but was dissapointed when he knocked chuck out early because i was looking for a good fight.

the flying knee silva did blew my mind of course but this was the end of the UFC watching for awhile(once again i was out and drunk most of the time)until i got into that period again of just relaxing at home, so the next dvd's i hired out was UFC 63, i remember looking at the cover and thinking "look at this ******* guy" it was bj penn, i kept trying to figure out what nationality he was but anyways i don't really remember watching any other fight. and in the pre-fight promo for penn vs hughes i couldn't believe how arrogant bj was, but than the fight started and bj just started wrecking hughes i became a fan than but was pissed when he blew it.

along with that dvd i also hired out ultimate ice man where i found out that tito was a complete ***** and pretty bodgy fighter and one of the earliest ultimate knockouts DVD
the things that stick out for me where gsp whooping jay hieron, a lanky skinny weird guy (nick diaz) ko'ing a squidgy faced guy (robbie lawler) din thomas dancing and the ******* awesome yves edwards flying head kick on james thomas i replayed that a million times and showed my friends.

now i better make the rest short so not long after, my cousin gets a lend of ufc 81 and tells me about this vitor belfort guy so i end up at the library and decide to check him out which is where i found out about the old UFC's which was ******* as brutal as it was dipicted in that jet li movie (minus the tarp the audience had to stop the blood splattering on them) but yeah after i discovered vitor i just took off from there checking out everything MMA on the net and than the game came out but by than i was an MMA nut and here i am now, i think about it everyday.

GREATEST ******* SPORT EVER!!!!!!!

also vitor has became a special fighter for me because my cousin who got me into him passed away last year so everytime i see vitor i think of my cousin R.I.P


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> Which TUF season?


The Jens Pulver-BJ Penn season was the first one I remember watching regularly.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

GMK13 said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend about MMA and how much I love it. That got me thinking how did i get interested into MMA
> 
> I actually got involved with it when i was feeling really bummed about something and i decided to go out to the bar and Lesnar v.s. Mir 1 was on and i had remembered he was getting into MMA and i used to be a huge fan of WWF/E and i stayed and watched, I fell in love, haha.
> 
> *So what got you interested?*


I was young, and had been watching WWE and was generally interestedin Martial Arts from a young age, I had seen a video tape of Vale Tudo, and a few early UFC fights, with Royce, Andre Roberts, Ron Waterman, Shonie Carter, Goodridge, Pedro Rizzo, Miletich, Shamrock etc, butdidn't really take much notice as I was about ten at the time and just thought it was fake or was organised fight like the early kimbo stuff.
But, when I was about 15 I saw Tito fighting I think it was Evan Tanner, doing the whole grave digger celebration and have been hooked ever since.
Even though I think he's a tool now,lol.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Karate was always my biggest influence, then Wrestling, cause of my family....

WAR MACHIDA!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

National Geographic documentary about MMA.

Bas Rutten, Randy Couture, Tito Ortiz, Dean Lister included.

I love "The numbers... are of the charts" 

No-brain documentary for every MMA fan.


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

some guys invited me over to watch rampage and forest and i liked it but i never saw them then i started chilling with this other guy who had the ppv box and he would always watch them and invited me over to watch them but he lost the box so then my friend started liking ufc just cuz of brock cuz hes a big wwe fan and now we just rent them every month and argue over every fight and i just do as much research as possible on any fighter lol and forest and rampage is my favorite match of all time for some reason


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

PoloDaDon said:


> some guys invited me over to watch rampage and forest and i liked it but i never saw them then i started chilling with this other guy who had the ppv box and he would always watch them and invited me over to watch them but he lost the box so then my friend started liking ufc just cuz of brock cuz hes a big wwe fan and now we just rent them every month and argue over every fight and i just do as much research as possible on any fighter lol and forest and rampage is my favorite match of all time for some reason


HA that fight even made a fan of my 71 year old mother. I had long since made dad a casual fan and would sometimes go over and watch the fights at his house. Mom would putter in the back ground making disparaging comments. That is until she saw forrest. Her first words were " he looks like opey". when she found out that Opey was fighting the mean looking black man for the championship she watched the whole fight with us and cheered as loud as me when forrest got the decision.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

ROFL, he does look like Opie. 

Despite my husband's awe regarding the GG KO of CC and the defeat of Randy by Lesnar, he is not a fan. He grew up with boxing, so I don't understand how MMA is all that different in terms of appreciating elite athletes competing in a sport that mixes technical finesse, strategy and timing with brute force.

I hope that Spike continues to hype the shit out of the card tomorrow, even more so in the last 24 hours, because I'm not sure if Machida and Shogun have enough pull for the casual fan, despite the other fights on the card.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i started around tuf 6 i was just a kid watchin fights on tv after tht season i went and bought all the other tuf seasons and started watchin ufc unleashed as much as my mom would allow lol then i got a job and started buying every ppv watchin with friends i got into it with


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 1, 2010)

i always enjoyed fighting and stuff like that. then i turned on the tv and clay guida was going crazy on some guy. and then i found out he was a former carpenter. which made it even better. thats how :thumb02:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I took an interest in UFC back in the later 90's because I knew Ken Shamrock was a fighter(i was a big wwf fan back then) so I started watching some MMA. I wasn't the biggest fan by any means, I always liked Tito Ortiz though he was my first favorite fighter. Only up until say 2006-2007 I became a huge MMA fan


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i've watched ufc since ufc 1. the gas station in my very small town had the videos for rent. then starting in 2nd grade i did tkd/karate off and on utnil about 15, then focused more on bjj and submission grappling. joined in mma gym at 17 (currently 21) off and on when i have money, try to train at home. I've always loved fighting, martial arts, and mma.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

A combination of casually watching TUF 1 & 4 and the Kimbo Slice phase that swept the internet.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I was just watching TV and on Bravo, I saw that they were showing UFC 65. I tuned in during the Sylvia-Monson and although I was entertained, it hadn't captivated me. Georges St-Pierre did the trick though. The superman punch, headkick and general striking and athleticism astounded me. The way he demolished Matt Hughes was amazing and he's still my favourite fighter.

I missed 66-70 for a combination of reasons but I saw Rampage knock Chuck out. I've watched every event since.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I came across a Bodog fight event one lonely evening. 

I'm serious.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

one man, Ian 'The Machine' Freeman.

That guy is the pioneer of British MMA and UFC 38 was the first surge of popularity in Britain when The Machine beat Frank Mir.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

oldfan said:


> HA that fight even made a fan of my 71 year old mother. I had long since made dad a casual fan and would sometimes go over and watch the fights at his house. Mom would putter in the back ground making disparaging comments. That is until she saw forrest. Her first words were " he looks like opey". when she found out that Opey was fighting the mean looking black man for the championship she watched the whole fight with us and cheered as loud as me when forrest got the decision.


sounds racist


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

joe davola said:


> sounds racist



she is.

wanna fight about our parents (or grand parents) world views? :fight02:


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

My brother showed me a UFC event back in 2007. I remember watching the Jardine vs. Liddell event but apparently i watched events before it. Then TUF 1 got me into it some more and now im crazy about it


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

oldfan said:


> she is.
> 
> wanna fight about our parents (or grand parents) world views? :fight02:


Best use of an emoticon ever, right there.


----------

